# things rv owners should know



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

take a look at the vidio streaming on this site
http://www.michelinrvtires.com/michelinrvtires/other/RvVideos.jsp


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rv*

Hi

Very interesting and educational but would driving a further distance after a blow out damage the wheel?

Rapide561


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

mmay be but beter than ending in a ditch or wrighting it off


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Wagler2bb,
Although the terminology/phraseology may differ, this is good sound advice to all of us, in both video clips. 

Human nature being what it is, most folks would automatically go for the footbrake in times of shock and panic.
Jock


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

i think i would have gone for the brake ...untill now!!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Excellent Link .. 

Thanks wagler2bb


----------



## moncayomike (May 11, 2005)

But what about the vehicles that most of us drive, i.e. front wheel drive, what is the effect on them?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

moncayomike said:


> But what about the vehicles that most of us drive, i.e. front wheel drive, what is the effect on them?


IMO I would have thought that the principles will be the same whether front, rear or indeed four wheel drive .. I can't see how the forces acting on the vehicle would be different.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

A well put together film and advise. One will also obtain better handling during a blow out if the hubs are fitted with a TYREON band. Expensive yes, but if you can get to a police demonstration of road handling during a forced puncture you will change your mind over the expense. My personal view, that at first it seems a overkill, until you have your first blowout, from then you are converted. It goes into the same category as cruise control & cabin air con, once you have had it, you never want to be without them.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Rv*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Very interesting and educational but would driving a further distance after a blow out damage the wheel?
> 
> Rapide561


  I'm afreaid so. I had a double blow-out in the rear of my 1988 Coachmen back in 2001. Damaged the liners. In January this year while in the USA I had a front RH (lokking to the front) tyre blow-out. It also ruined the Liner and this time the wheel. It is not possible to stop straight away when a tyre blows even at 60 mph you need to take things slowly. It's not a nice experience I can tell you. But it is controlable. :roll:

:? The first (double) blow-out was down to low pressures. Running at the recommended pressure by an RV dealer. 8O The second (tyres at correct pressure) I believe was caused after an emergency braking manouver which perhaps caused a weak spot on the tyre that blew.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Great advice and possibly life saving too.
Should be watched by all, not just RV owners, maybe someone could sticky this???

I was always taught never to apply the brakes following a blow out (or rapid air loss) and I have experienced this situation twice over the years, once in a car with a front blowout and then in our Hymer, rear blowout. Both times managed to get full control of the vehicle and arrived on the hard shoulder safely, so I can honestly vouch for this technique.
Interesting info about the maintenance of tyres as well, I wonder how many of us take our tyres for granted? Maybe this would be an interesting survey???

Well done wagler2bb

Keith


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well, I learned something that's for sure. I not sure if I would be able to accelerate when the brain is telling me to slam on the brakes but I certainly do understand that it is not a wise thing to do. Should be compulsory veiwing for all drivers before their driving test. Many thanks.


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

*tyres*

should also be noted this technique works on heavy trailers to. Good post waggler


----------

